# Hardin County no fence



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

What do yaw think these deer will age


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

14 cuz there's no fence. :biggrin:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Opening day gun season he is dead.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

That's a good spot to put a hanging stand for bow hunting.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> That's a good spot to put a hanging stand for bow hunting.


i was thinking the same thing. :cheers:


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Are there 2 different deer? that looks like a mature 4 1/2 or older for sure.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I would take ether one!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

they both look 4.5 to me, I hunt down the street from ya and those are some fine bucks for our area, nice bucks for any area. I have one very similar to the first one, tall but not real wide. If your in a position to let him see one more year he might widen out a lil more and be a real stud, he's nice now either way.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

royboy42 said:


> they both look 4.5 to me,* I hunt down the street from ya *and those are some fine bucks for our area, nice bucks for any area. I have one very similar to the first one, tall but not real wide. *If your in a position to let him see one more year* he might widen out a lil more and be a real stud, he's nice now either way.


Hmmmm??? How close down the road? You think he should let em walk huh? No fence. What ya going for buddy?..........Perhaps those two bucks?!?! Ha!!

I'm a master deducer sometimes..
and an idiot mostly.:biggrin:


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes it is two diffrent bucks. I cant get either one to bow range. Still got time tho we will see.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

jhen said:


> Yes it is two diffrent bucks. I cant get either one to bow range. Still got time tho we will see.


good luck! :cheers:


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

You hunting pine ridge hunting club by chance?


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

No. Not Pine Ridge but close Circle T


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

that bottom deer is old to me, more than 5, even got short front legs and pot belly right there staring at us...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice bucks for no fence but both would be cull bucks for most managed ranches in South Texas...G-Luck


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

east texas awesomeness. both are 4/5 easy.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> Nice bucks for no fence but both would be cull bucks for most managed ranches in South Texas...G-Luck


What's that have to do with the price of eggs in china?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Both are awesome bucks and both takers. Good luck!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

In Canada they wouldn't even be culls,.... these would be great deer to any deer hunter in the USA other than a S Texas rancher-hunter where anything under 160 is unexceptable..WW


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

:headknock


Rack Ranch said:


> Nice bucks for no fence but both would be cull bucks for most managed ranches in South Texas...G-Luck


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

I bet I dont have near the money tied up in my lease and get just as much or more satisfaction killing these "Culls" as you call them.


NEXT


It want let me give you no more WW

And Thanks to all the positive feed back and for the negitive well you know


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> Nice bucks for no fence but both would be cull bucks for most managed ranches in South Texas...G-Luck


 :question:


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

And if they were on the moon they would be the biggest deer ever recorded there...... what the heck does south Texas have to do with this thread..... Those are great bucks for the area, good luck on hanging one on the wall this season !!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Let me ask yall a question. When a person makes the point of putting the words ''no fence'' in the title of their post what do you think he is trying to imply? That he wants everyone to know that these are not HF bucks we are looking at? That the way I percieve it. I don't see the point, to me it is taking a jab at those who hunt differntly then he does in Hardin county. Every since season started you guys have been coming out of the woodwork bashing those who hunt deer in a way that you don't approve of and in my opinion the story is never gonna change. To me posting the South Texas comment is no different than posting the ''no fence'' comment. 

Trust me I know that a trophy is in the eyes of the beholder and that we all have different ideas about what hunting means to us and our families. I just don't see why people can't post pictues of their game, hunts, and stories without all the heckles from the crowd. How, when , where, and the means by which a person hunts should be their own business. Yall do the same thing to people on the fishing board for using bait or keeping to many trout and thats why you can no longer post replies on fishing reports...

If your ''no fence'' comment was not directed towards HF'S then I apologize...


----------



## GalvestonWader (Aug 14, 2008)

Awww, RanckRanch got his little feeling hurt cause somebody said something negative about high fences in a totally unrelated thread. Nice job screwing up this guys thread with yet another one of your worthless, arrogant, know-it-all posts. 

And back on topic, NICE BUCKS!!! The bottom one looks a little older, but both are at least 4.5. Good luck hope you get one. :cheers:


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Two super nice bucks anywhere. Especially the first one. Hope I see somebody like either of them come the first part of November..


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

I did not intend on Peezing the High fence hunters off by this. To each his own.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Let me ask yall a question. When a person makes the point of putting the words ''no fence'' in the title of their post what do you think he is trying to imply? That he wants everyone to know that these are not HF bucks we are looking at? That the way I percieve it. I don't see the point, to me it is taking a jab at those who hunt differntly then he does in Hardin county. Every since season started you guys have been coming out of the woodwork bashing those who hunt deer in a way that you don't approve of and in my opinion the story is never gonna change. To me posting the South Texas comment is no different than posting the ''no fence'' comment.


Rack Ranch, I can't tell ya how the poster meant it but I can tell ya what the no fence comment means to me.

I personally enjoy seeing pictures of what I consider to be realistic deer. It has nothing to do with high fences being ethical or not, it has to do with what would be a realistic trophy to me. When the South Texas high fence guys post up their pictures of 6.5 year old bucks that they have been watching for the last 4 years, that is not a realistic situation for me. They can do what they want, but that doesn't mean that situation will ever be attainable for me as it's not within my means. As a result, I frankly don't care to look at the pics much.

When I see pics of a no fence, small acreage, or public land buck, it's something I can relate to. It's something I can remind myself is possible if I am patient and put the work in. Something to picture coming through the woods and stay that extra hour in the stand for. So, I want someone to tell me that these are pics from a no fence ETex tract. It means something to me to know that, and it makes the thread much more interesting to me personally.

This is just me of course, but for me it has nothing to do with anyone looking down their nose at someone else. It is about putting the deer in proper perspective and perhaps defining an audience.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Jhen is probably surprised that two bucks as nice as these have lived as long as they have. Thats how I read it. Never crossed my mind he was making you high fence guys butt hurt. I can tell it's not high fence anyway, You don't have to go to that much trouble of clearing to put up a feeder. Put it on a road so you can shoot it out of a truck. :biggrin:


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I hunt in Hardin county to and I'm here to say this is going to be one off the best years ever for us!! I have 2 huge bucks at one stand coming to the feeder in the day and at the other stand I have 3 huge bucks! It's going to be such a good year
Jamea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

High fence guys suck, low fence guys rule!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm just jkn, I think its funny how guys argue over it all the time. I'm personally prob always gonna love hunting east tx low or no fence, but if a buddy invites me to a nice high fenced south TX ranch, Ill go and have a great time. And if I see a nice buck I'll put it down without hesitating. The only time I wouldn't support a high fence is on a small piece of property. In that case I wouldn't really consider it hunting, but that's just me. Hunting a giant high fenced ranch honestly isn't a whole lot diff than free range hunting, those animals have plenty of room to run/hide. To each his own, I just love being in the woods.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

We hunt a low fence place near Uvalde, and I have a buddy with a high fence in Cotulla. I get sick of hearing the argument. I have hunted in east texas for years, and I have seen some nice bucks taken from that area, but you cannot down a rancher for putting a fence. It keeps people that are not on the same page as him, from shooting all the deer.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

From you pm's calling me retarded to this post calling me an arrogant know it all it is obvious that you are intimidated by my intelligence. Look, I know that since you have 22 credits hours over a two year period at San Jac Jr college that you some how think you are educated, but your post seem to come out of a childs mind. I'm sure that when it comes to casting out your cork and waitng for it to go under you are a know it all. So theres no reason for you to feel insecure about yourself or attack those who you feel threatened by. As far as screwing up this thread, it would on page two by now if I hadn't sparked intelligent debate on the subject(yourself excluded of course). I know, why dont you post up a picture of your best ''no fence'' Whitetail so we can all give you congrats and build your self-esteem up some for you.

Blast-n-Cast, I see your point but I just don't want the board to come to the point that we have to start every thread by telling everyone the height of the fence. Most of us love to see them no matter where their from and can appreciate the low fence East Texas buck for what they are.



GalvestonWader said:


> Awww, RanckRanch got his little feeling hurt cause somebody said something negative about high fences in a totally unrelated thread. Nice job screwing up this guys thread with yet another one of your worthless, arrogant, know-it-all posts.
> 
> And back on topic, NICE BUCKS!!! The bottom one looks a little older, but both are at least 4.5. Good luck hope you get one. :cheers:


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I can see your point also RR. But, I also don't think it matters if they post up that it's high fence or low fence. The problem occurs when someone interprets it as an insult rather than simply a statement of fact. It's really no different than stating a location or MLD level.

Now, ifn he said ETex low fence so all you STex high fence high fallutin yuppies can suck it, well then that would be a different matter altogether. 

(PSA, I've had occasion to speak with RR and he is someone I think highly of. I can assure folks that this is a matter of interpretation rather than character, so the namecalling is really uncalled for.)


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

Rack Ranch said:


> Nice bucks for no fence but both would be cull bucks for most managed ranches in South Texas...G-Luck


I think this is what started it all


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Im getting my haircut at sportclips

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Rack Ranch, 

If my post of the avatars was wrong, I apologize. I was more in amazement that that buck would be a cull buck in South Texas. I have never been down there hunting. My reply was more on the lines of, "Wow, then you must have some awesome bucks down there." I never though of the HF/LF thing.

Either way, beautiful buck IMO. Green to all!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> Im getting my haircut at sportclips
> 
> Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


Long day behind the fence? LOL!!! :cheers: I couldn't resist.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> Long day behind the fence? LOL!!! :cheers: I couldn't resist.


Lol....just trying to break the ice up in dis joint.

Great looking deer, no doubt, I would choot'em lizabeth, choot'em!

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

"intimidated by my intelligence" give me a break...Seems as if the more educated the more disconnected with the real world, especially the hunting world. I was bearly a HS grad and I know someone educated as yourself would know by the misspelled words, no punction among others in my post but I don't really care...WW


----------



## GalvestonWader (Aug 14, 2008)

Lol, yea sure buddy, whatever helps you sleep at night.

You obviously think pretty highly of yourself huh? Well go ahead and give yourself a pat on the back for yet another worthless, arrogant, know-it-all post. 

Thanks for proving my point...



Rack Ranch said:


> From you pm's calling me retarded to this post calling me an arrogant know it all it is obvious that you are intimidated by my intelligence. Look, I know that since you have 22 credits hours over a two year period at San Jac Jr college that you some how think you are educated, but your post seem to come out of a childs mind. I'm sure that when it comes to casting out your cork and waitng for it to go under you are a know it all. So theres no reason for you to feel insecure about yourself or attack those who you feel threatened by. As far as screwing up this thread, it would on page two by now if I hadn't sparked intelligent debate on the subject(yourself excluded of course). I know, why dont you post up a picture of your best ''no fence'' Whitetail so we can all give you congrats and build your self-esteem up some for you.
> 
> Blast-n-Cast, I see your point but I just don't want the board to come to the point that we have to start every thread by telling everyone the height of the fence. Most of us love to see them no matter where their from and can appreciate the low fence East Texas buck for what they are.


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

Texas big Game Awards does it.
Most hunting contests do it
Why can't he post his pictures making same statement?
Someone usually ends up asking if it is from a Hi/Lo ranch, he answered the question before the question.
I understand now why I see less and less people posting on this site.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

GalvestonWader said:


> Lol, yea sure buddy, whatever helps you sleep at night.
> 
> You obviously think pretty highly of yourself huh? Well go ahead and give yourself a pat on the back for yet another worthless, arrogant, know-it-all post.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point...


obviously it made you really butt hurt to send him private messages calling him retarded.. to me, that is childish in the same manner. dont get so butt hurt by posts on the internet requiring private messages.. put it out here for all to see next time so we can enjoy your character to the fullest as well...


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

That's BS j. Pm sent!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr crab (Feb 13, 2009)

sweet bucks. I hunt low fence in Sabine County and would shoot and mount either of those deer. Can't wait to see the pics of you ground checking one of those bad boys.


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

Rack Ranch said:


> Let me ask yall a question. When a person makes the point of putting the words ''no fence'' in the title of their post what do you think he is trying to imply? That he wants everyone to know that these are not HF bucks we are looking at? That the way I percieve it. I don't see the point, to me it is taking a jab at those who hunt differntly then he does in Hardin county. Every since season started you guys have been coming out of the woodwork bashing those who hunt deer in a way that you don't approve of and in my opinion the story is never gonna change. To me posting the South Texas comment is no different than posting the ''no fence'' comment.
> 
> Trust me I know that a trophy is in the eyes of the beholder and that we all have different ideas about what hunting means to us and our families. I just don't see why people can't post pictues of their game, hunts, and stories without all the heckles from the crowd. How, when , where, and the means by which a person hunts should be their own business. Yall do the same thing to people on the fishing board for using bait or keeping to many trout and thats why you can no longer post replies on fishing reports...
> 
> If your ''no fence'' comment was not directed towards HF'S then I apologize...


This place is full of keyboard warriors with fingers poised waiting for the next thread to see if they can hurl insults. Best to just ignore them.


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

I think it is funny


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Be even funnier if anjinsan played a race card like he normally does. LOL!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Although I've never read one of m,>>> You JUST beat him to it.....WW


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

LMAO!! November 5th needs to get here quick :cheers:. Waiting for these last 2 weeks has some of yall wound up tighter than a ball of rubberbands!  

To the OP, I will say 4.5 on the first one and 5.5+ on the 2nd. Both of those are awesome deer for the area. Good luck to ya!


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

w_r_ranch said:


> Be even funnier if anjinsan played a race card like he normally does. LOL!!!


You're one of the keyboard warriors I'm talking about.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

And you play the race card at the drop of the hat & then cry about it. My bite is actually worst than my bark. Go back & try again racebaiter.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

There better be a great reason to have to wait till Nov. Bow hunting is so much fun and you get a extra month! With today's technology you don't have to be he man To shoot a bow. Carry on.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> There better be a great reason to have to wait till Nov. Bow hunting is so much fun and you get a extra month! With today's technology you don't have to be he man To shoot a bow. Carry on.


Great, now its gonna be even more crowded in October.

J/K


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

JHIN, I am going to assume you are Jimmy. Dang bro, didn't realize deer got that old in Hardin County. Most never make it past 1 1/2. Maybe I need to start hunting about 4 miles NW of Thicket. Good deer, hope you get em both.

Tyson


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

huntrfish said:


> JHIN, I am going to assume you are Jimmy. Dang bro, didn't realize deer got that old in Hardin County. Most never make it past 1 1/2. Maybe I need to start hunting about 4 miles NW of Thicket. Good deer, hope you get em both.
> 
> Tyson


I hut here in Hardin county and there is a ton of bog old bucks showing up! Pine island bayou runs right through the middle of my lease. Lots of creek bottom and great dirt.
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

what is this thread about?


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

w_r_ranch said:


> And you play the race card at the drop of the hat & then cry about it. My bite is actually worst than my bark. Go back & try again racebaiter.


There you go with your childish keyboard warrior threats again. Go somewhere else to try and scare people. Ain't working here.


----------



## loosenut_tx (Oct 21, 2010)

Me n my bunch are west of tha property line from ya "ACWA".. shoooem our way


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

loosenut_tx said:


> Me n my bunch are west of tha property line from ya "ACWA".. shoooem our way


Pm sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------

